# Exhibition Shooters on the History Channel



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Last night on the History Channel there was a show on that showcased the exhibition shooters of past and present. There was some really fancy and speedy pistol work performed by Jerry Miculek, Bill Ogolsby and even some vintage clips from Ed McGivern. Then there was the amazing Tom Knapp showing what could be done with a shotgun, semi-auto and pump. They even showed some old Annie Oakley and Wild Bill Hitchcock shooting talents. They set it up in a format where some of the shooting talents and well known feats performed by the great shooters of the past, were re-enacted by the present top guns. I had heard that Jerry Miculek was fast but I never realized, until last nights show, just how fast......and accurate he is. You just have to see him in action to believe it. It was a 2 hour show that was very entertaining. Hope you all got a chance to see it.

tex


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 Tex that is a good one for sure. I read a artical on Bob Munden one time that said he took a pickup truck full of ammo out to practice for a new trick shot. JM is amazing to watch.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I seen that too! Think it was called "SharpShooters". Very interesting show. That was pretty neat seeing those Asprin blow up in the air.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That was good stuff. It's something you have to actually see in action to appreciate.


----------

